# My Angelfish tank



## Amazon (Sep 3, 2005)

Hello I am new here and would love some advice and suggestons for my altum angelfish tank. It is a 60 gallon that is 30" high and two feet long. It is one of those hex tanks. I was wanting to put some onion plant in there a.k.a Crinum thaianum. Also some lovely Giant Vallisneria a.k.a Vallisneria gigantea, and Twisted vallisneria a.k.a Vallisneria tortifolia. I was thinking of having some lace leaf plants in there but they wouldn't really go. I hope my tank is perfect for these cool plants!

claire


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

There's some good SA pictures here. I hope it helps some.
http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm


----------



## Amazon (Sep 3, 2005)

Those are cool pictures!!! I was thinking of a big piece of driftwood in the middle.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Very good idea and nice pictures 
I'm currently saving to upgrade my 20g tank to a 75 or 90g and have given thought to either keeping angels, blue rams or kribs. I remember seeing on either this site or www.plantedtank.net, someone who put together a BEAUTIFUL 75 or 90g discus tank and it had a very natural look to it. There was a stump in there(roots and all) that actually protruded above the water line on the left side and had various anubias growing off of it. Just look around and get some ideas -- there are some great inspirational tanks out there and some very creative people!
-Ryan


----------



## Amazon (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't fit a stump in my tank!!! It is tooooo small long ways.

claire


----------

